# Looking for fireplace mantel plans and inspiration



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Getting ready to redo the fireplace mantel and have been looking around for ideas and inspiration. It would be a wood mantel with a stone surround.

Feel free to post any plans or links to mantels you've done, or any tips you found helpful. I understand the basics of how to construct one, just want to get some ideas before I start designing.

Thanks LJs.


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

A couple I did:

This one is cherry









This one is mahogany


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

check out some of mine

good luck and let me know if i can help


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

check out this LJ - szczyglic
He has some pretty fancy carved ones.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

This one is a combination of red oak and quartersawn white oak:









This is is knotty pine:


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

A couple suggestions:


----------



## anniesolar (Feb 8, 2011)

My husband has written a blog on Fireplace Mantel Personal Planning Considerations which is worth checking out.

http://fireplacescoop.com/fireplace-mantel-personal-planning-considerations

Hope you find something of interest.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Wonder what became of the OP's fireplace?


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

I worked for Mantel Craft In Alabama. There are so many variations of mantels you really need to search google or pinterest.

Come back with a photo of what you like and maybe we can help. I have a mantle I need to redo at my house. Mine will be pretty crazy compared to most unless my wife catches my design and changes it…..


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

9 year old post brought back to the top by a spammer.


----------

